# Forenbersicht > Videos >  >  Anfnger-Film

## ekke

Board: "Caribic 365"  mit 220 Liter
Segel: GUN "Raptor" 8.5
Spot: Altrheinarm oberhalb  Breisach
Wind: 1 - 2 Beaufort

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aZ5YcWXxyR8

...Freitag abend nach Feierabend.

----------


## Upstream

Schnes Video, wo war das?

----------

